# Finishing basement in townhouse, insulate side common walls?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Since there inside walls I see no need to do it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Only if you were worried about sound.


----------



## NewHomeDIYGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. So the question is would the bat fiberglass insulation provide much/any noticeable sound insulation? I'm installing insulation between the ceiling joists in the basement (to cut down on noise), but I'm starting to wonder if fiberglass insulation in the walls would even make a difference at all. Thanks!

-Mike


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not much. The studs are the conduits for the noise at this point.


----------

